# Child waits while Mom goes on rampage



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/articles/5/200602-1945-092.html

Sounds like she just got out and started shooting.  And people ask why I carry a gun.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2004)

How scary! I hope that she & her child get the help that they obviously need.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow.

Another data point going towards my "people are nuts" theory.

That's basically the whole theory.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 8, 2004)

Its a good theory.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 8, 2004)

Note folks, she ain't no relation of mine.

The Scotts in my family are crazy, but not that crazy.  

We also pack larger guns.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2004)

That is just nucking futs IMO. 
As for the kid... well at one yr. old... one can probably say it's a safe-bet that he's not even gonna remember any of it. Besides he didn't witness any of the violence ... except mebbe his momma screaming profanities before getting outta the car... just gonna remember momma was really rilly mad... if he remembers the incident at all.


----------



## raedyn (Dec 9, 2004)

Feisty - you have the same theory I do. I'll peer-review yr findings and conclude this is further evidence to support our theory. :lookie:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> That is just nucking futs IMO.
> As for the kid... well at one yr. old... one can probably say it's a safe-bet that he's not even gonna remember any of it. Besides he didn't witness any of the violence ... except mebbe his momma screaming profanities before getting outta the car... just gonna remember momma was really rilly mad... if he remembers the incident at all.


 My daughter was almost 1 year old when she witnessed a traumatic event.  She is 11 and 1/2 now and still sucks her thumb.  

 Unfortunately, on some level, this experience will be with this child forever.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/articles/8/200836-2948-092.html

Here is todays story.  She is crazy!  :anic:


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, really, could blame her?  From the article:



> "They said she was acting weird and paranoid," Sharp said. "She was blaming the government for watching her, things like that."


I mean, when the govenment is watching you :lookie: , clearly, the only recourse is to shoot strangers on the highway......


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 9, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> Feisty - you have the same theory I do. I'll peer-review yr findings and conclude this is further evidence to support our theory. :lookie:


Excellent!   And...I'll peer-review you right back!  (I know that's not how it's supposed to work necessarily, but....)

lol!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Well, really, could blame her?  From the article:
> 
> 
> I mean, when the govenment is watching you :lookie: , clearly, the only recourse is to shoot strangers on the highway......




You can always just walk up to people/strangers and try to set their clothes on fire also. This gets the smae point across. 

What that point is I am not sure.  :idunno:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> You can always just walk up to people/strangers and try to set their clothes on fire also. This gets the smae point across.
> 
> What that point is I am not sure.  :idunno:



 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Tgace (Dec 9, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Well, really, could blame her? From the article:
> 
> 
> I mean, when the govenment is watching you :lookie: , clearly, the only recourse is to shoot strangers on the highway......


Actually, its a fairly common delusion amongst the, shall I say "reality challenged" persons out there....seen it a few times. People seem totally "normal" untill you mention the government. Then watch the show...seen some odd stuff.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 9, 2004)

btw: a .22???? She must be crazy! :erg:


----------



## raedyn (Dec 13, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Actually, its a fairly common delusion amongst the, shall I say "reality challenged" persons out there....seen it a few times. People seem totally "normal" untill you mention the government. Then watch the show...seen some odd stuff.


Hey, try working in government!
Even actual normal people get all twitchy when they're talking to the tax man.


----------

